# Game-Movies machen



## Raven05 (27. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Game-Movie zu machen und nun meine Frage: Welche Programme brauch ich dafür? Es wäre toll wenn mir jemand ein paar Namen sagen könnte egal ob FreeWare oder nicht (Hab vor das Movie-Machen vielleicht zu nem Art Nebenjob oder so zu machen). Naja schon mal danke für jede Hilfe egal ob sie was hilft oder nicht.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (27. August 2007)

Also wenn du Game-Movies machen willst, solltest du ein Screen-Capture Programm haben, um das ganze Videomaterial aufzuzeichnen.
Das Programm Fraps ist Freeware, so viel ich weiss und würde sich dazu bestimmt super eignen. Ist auch sehr ressourcenschonend. Camtasia wäre noch eine kostenpflichtige Variante dazu und braucht wohl auch ein wenig mehr Systemleistung, hat aber Fraps gegenüber viel mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Danach wird wohl eine Videoschnittsoftware nötig sein, um die "nicht-Headshots" rauszuschneiden  Da gibt es viele Varianten.
Grundsätzlich reicht schon der Windows-Interne Moviemaker, um ein wenig zu cutten. Kostenpflichtige Software gibts genug auf dem Mark.
Pinnacle ist eher leicht verständlich, Premiere Pro dagegen braucht eher mehr Zeit, um sich einzuarbeiten, bietet dafür aber auch mehr Funktionen.
Sony Vegas gibts noch und Ulead Media Studio, oder so ähnlich, von denen hab ich aber nicht viel Ahnung.

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen. Google ist natürlich auch wie immer dein Freund und Helfer


----------



## Raven05 (27. August 2007)

Hey danke für die Hilfe, werd mich gleich mal an das Downloaden der Freeware-Programme machen!!


----------

